# Obtaining Dethleffs parts



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick note to reassure Dethleffs owners that parts, even for older vans, are still very much available from Dethleffs themselves. Through my own incompetence, I broke one of the big green fresh water tank filler caps on my A class. I contacted Steve of Leisuretimes Caravans in Stoke, Tel: 01782 501211 (Dethleffs Caravans main dealer) who enquired with the factory and confirmed that they are still available. He ordered them for me and had them sent direct from the factory in Germany to my door, then invoiced me for the cost, which was very reasonable. I shall be recommending Leisuretimes in the "Company report" section, but thought that as it also specifically applies to Dethleffs owners, it needed to be in this section too !


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ooh ooh Waleeem - I am wanting a spare or two catch/cupboard shutty thingy so can make a door into the garage from the living bitty - where do you think I could get one from would it be deadlegs direct ya fink?

Greenie


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ooh ooh Waleeem - I am wanting a spare or two catch/cupboard shutty thingy so can make a door into the garage from the living bitty - where do you think I could get one from would it be deadlegs direct ya fink?
> 
> Greenie


Greenie

Dethleffs won't supply parts direct, only through a dealer-but give Steve a ring and tell him what you need-I'm sure he can oblige ! :wink:


----------

